

 Shell script to enable Remote desktop on ubuntu - freelinuxbox
http://smartproteam.com/shell-script-to-enable-remote-desktop-on-ubuntu/

======
adrinavarro
Is that hard to go to the Preferences menu to enable it? Ugh.

~~~
hs
activating from preferences doesn't always work, i ended up installing
tightvncserver. eventually i'm frustrated with ubuntu (i needed to use
bluetooth) and goes back to openbsd.

but maybe the article is intended for enabling remote desktop on remote ubuntu
(like sftp the code, ssh to remote ubuntu, execute vnc viewer) ... but that
requires ssh server (ubuntu doesn't have by default, only ssh client -- more
secure but less usable)

